
Not all information wants to be free - brianmckenzie
http://www.slate.com/id/2211486/
======
brandnewlow
Best bit:

"That iTunes is a free-standing application and not contained inside a
browser, as is the Amazon music store, is not accidental, and I reckon that
its "outside the browser" design has played some role in its success.
Consumers have been conditioned to think that content delivered by a browser
is supposed to be free. They get annoyed when they encounter a pay wall on a
browser but are more psychologically open to the nonbrowser Web interface."

Shafer argues that people are ok paying money for iTunes songs because it's
not a browser app, which we've been conditioned to expect to be free.

